# Zodiac Signs



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What's with this??? I'm not into astrology, but according to this new list, I'm not a Taurs anymore!!! Does this mean my birthstone isn't Emerald anymore??? I don't want to be an Aries....

Capricorn: Jan. 20 - Feb. 16
Aquarius: Feb. 16 - March 11
Pisces: March 11- April 18
Aries: April 18 - May 13
Taurus: May 13 - June 21
Gemini: June 21 - July 20
Cancer: July 20 - Aug. 10
Leo: Aug. 10 - Sept. 16
Virgo: Sept. 16 - Oct. 30
Libra: Oct. 30 - Nov. 23
Scorpio: Nov. 23 - Nov. 29
Ophiuchus: Nov. 29 - Dec. 17
Sagittarius: Dec. 17 - Jan. 20


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm still a Leo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still a Pisces This is so weird.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm still a taurus  

this article will help clear things up a bit:
No, your zodiac sign hasn't changed – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, I'm no longer a Capricorn, now I'm a Sagittarius. I can't even spell it without spell check. All these years, I've been doing things wrong according to astrology. I've been following Capricorn's horoscope.lol Actually, I never read horoscopes so it won't impact my life. Hummm, I wonder what Sagittarius's birthstone is. I was never that fond of garnets anyway.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Crazy. It changed everyones in my family. I think our personalities all match our original zodiac. 
I have a tattoo, so I'm gonna stick with being a Leo.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Where did you get this chart? And what's is a ophiuchus?! It changes almost all of the signs in my family. I'm not a Leo but a Cancer, don't want to be a crab.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Actually! I don't know if the link is hard to see, but your sign probably HAS NOT changed since we're Westerners and follow the tropical zodiac:

"But before astrology fans scrape the ink from their arms because they think they're now a Virgo instead of a Libra, they should consider this: If they adhered to the tropical zodiac - which, if they're a Westerner, they probably did – absolutely nothing has changed for them."

It is in this article: No, your zodiac sign hasn't changed – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

alexmom said:


> Where did you get this chart? And what's is a ophiuchus?! It changes almost all of the signs in my family. I'm not a Leo but a Cancer, don't want to be a crab.


I saw some posts on FB about it - so I googled it. But maybe I didn't read all the articles ....just came across this list.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I won't change, they can't make me, I don't wanna!

I am Scorpio to my toes. AKA stubborn mule. Makes life rough with 3 Libras lol!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I just heard one of the top astrologers say the shift doesn't change what sign we are. :smheat:Whew, I'm a Taurus and we don't love change!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the birthstones aren't affected by the zodiacs. The birthstones are designated for each month to my knowledge.

But yeah I'm a Gemini, but now apparently a Taurus. But apparently this isn't new. The stars have been out of aligment and everythings been off for like a thousand years now. But so there's an "old" and "new" way of astrology. So depends which one you follow, which sign you are.

Too confusing is all I know!! But I read stuff about Taurus too now, and some applies. So I have things from both. I know you can be born close to the cut off too and it's like on the cusp. But then I'd probably read stuff about some other random sign and see some similarities there too. So its really all just for fun I think. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am now a Leo, but I always thought I made a really good virgo, shy, introvert, down to earth and critical. Now I have to change who I am.

And Aolani is now an Aries, though I think he is totally a stuborn Taurus.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is where the trouble comes in : Ophiuchus: Nov. 29 - Dec. 17
What the heck is that?!?!?!?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL I know what you mean, Pat!! Someone can go something like this when reading the change: "I was a a Leo yesterday...today I am a Virgo?" 

According to what you posted, my star sign is still a Virgo, so no worries from my side 

Personality and star sign? I am not quite sure how accurate it is for me. I know that part of my personality is the exact same as my mum (who isn't a Virgo) and some other parts is just like dad (again, not a Virgo) and a little here and there from the family (their star signs? a mixed of all). 

So I think, it is the family tree and genetics that determine this, so no worries whatever the changes that were made on star sign dates ^_^ That said, it is still fun and interesting to read  

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> I'm still a taurus
> 
> this article will help clear things up a bit:
> No, your zodiac sign hasn't changed – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


 
THANK you! Geesh.. are people really that bored, where they have to come up with new Zodiac signs LOL.. Feather says, "Silliness.. stomachs
are more important than your sign.. got any FOOD?"


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

All I can say is Thank God I'm still a Leo!! LOL
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

KAG said:


> All I can say is Thank God I'm still a Leo!! LOL
> xoxoxooxoxox


still a leo too


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:smpullhair: it is saying Virgo for me in that one. I guess I am not as "balanced" as I thought


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow that means I am a Leo and a Virgo since both say Sept 16th..

Good thing I never got a tattoo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol this is funny  I had to share it with my sister (who is so interested in horoscopes/star signs) and she shared it with her friends (who r also interested) at school. They sure weren't impressed. My sis still say that she is sticking to Libra despite what the change here say ^_^



silverhaven said:


> :smpullhair: it is saying Virgo for me in that one. I guess I am not as "balanced" as I thought


:HistericalSmiley: welcome to the Virgo club. 



michellerobison said:


> Wow that means I am a Leo and a Virgo since both say Sept 16th..
> 
> Good thing I never got a tattoo!


And Michelle congrats on having 2 star signs :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm no longer a gemini so how am i going to exsplain my split personality now?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yipeeeeee, I'm still a Cappy!!!! I wasn't going to change anyway!!!! Stubborn as a goat......slow but steady.....onwrard, upward!!! Yep, that is me but loyal to the very end!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

jodublin said:


> i'm no longer a gemini so how am i going to exsplain my split personality now?


We'll just call you Sybil. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the sign it has for me better now anyway. It's much more accurate. I was on the cusp, just barely a Leo. Now I'm a Cancer. I don't care if they say the signs haven't really changed for us, I'm a Cancer now and I'm keeping it! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jodublin said:


> i'm no longer a gemini so how am i going to exsplain my split personality now?


 
My mom and i were talking about this the other night, we're both gemini's, well heck most of my family are gemini's and we're not changing to taurus. We're true gemini's with our dual personalities and that's the way i like it. :biggrin: I don't want to be a taurus like my husband. :smpullhair: I have always told him if he were born a day later he too could be a gemini, his reply is Oh H*ll No! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

